# WE HAVE KITTENS!!! KITTENs! BOY! do we have KITTENS!!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:OH MY GOD! SEVEN.............yes 7!!!!!!!! SO FAR!!!!

I Think she has 1 more in there!!!!!!!!!

I woke up this morning to the sound of 'chirp' 'mewwwww' ! I Was like 'eh'? 'whats that?' 'KITTENS!!' :scared:

Mum had had 3 on her own, one was on the duvet, one on the carpet & one by the water bowl! So I went in and got them all together, all looking good!

Mum started purring and I told her what a good job she was doing, wasnt sure she had anymore (Thought she was done!) 

Well she started crying out  must have been really painful and a little fellow ploped out... half out....legs first!

I quickly popped the sack and he wasnt moving  I thought 'oh his dead' 
Then I helped her a bit and she gave one last push and he came out still  I took some stuff out of his mouth and he let out a 'chrippp!!' :thumbup: His alive!! :thumbup:

Then mum had another, I had to burst the sack again and I wiped all mouths  .......and another backwards ........and another (that I didnt even KNOW she had!!)

Then all of a sudden I thought 'shes delivering the plcenta (which was bigger than the kittens!!!) ANOTHER!! popped out!! I was like 'OH MY GOD! not another!!! 

So! I kept them warm on a teddy luke warm heat pad while mum had a clean up I made her a new bed/basket with t'shits & a towel & she jumped in :aureola:

I gave her her bubas one by one and she is purring with them all searching for a nip!!! :thumbup:

BUT I felt her tum and I think she has at least one more, or its the placenta of the last one, so cant be sure about that just yet!

ALL KITTENS weigth from 93Gams-110grams!!!!!!!!!!! :scared::scared:
They are big! 

Now I can see why she couldnt stop eating!! 

Mum manged to do a couple of placentas & ate some of it herself the rest I did with my nails (well I say nails, stubs really) 

I am a little worried though, there seem to be so many and not enough nips! (Im sure she only had 6 !!) Should I help mum out feeding wise??
Or find a foster mum who recently had a small litter of kittens? :confused1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you may need to top them up a bit. well done mum and hope all the kittens are well. is she a bengal? is this your first litter?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep an eye on the cords then if you did them with your nails hunny - a touch of iodine will stop any infection there x

Huge congrats hunny to you and mum - she sounds like she's happy and kittens are good size  xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations to you and mum, looking forward to seeing pics when you get chance xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well done to mum and u! so happy for you!!:biggrin: hope the bubas are all ok, keep us updated and dont forget some piccies!!xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Yay for mum, yay for you and yay for the kittens.... Well Done Cobgratulations!


----------



## hstar (Dec 21, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS
cant wait for some pics
xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations Taylorbaby!! WOW!! 7 what a clever mummy!!

As been said you may have to do a bit of topping up, just keep an eye on them & you should be able to tell if you need to do this.

I know a Bengal breeder who had a queen that birthed 10 kittens twice!!!! The breeder never had to top up with her as she would rotate them, how clever is that!!!

Just to add the x queen mentioned is now an Imperial Grand Premier!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations !!!! How fantastic is that!!!!  Hope that all the babies and mum-cat are doing well.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

YAH! thanks everyone.......... MUM JUST HAD HER 8TH KITTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yes I have some iodine just want them to suckle a bit before I do anything and get them with mum :thumbup:

Cant beleive she has had 8 OH MY GOD!!

I think I will top them up I got one of the best (closer to mums milk) formula so ill do that, unless I do 4, then 4?

will the 4 be ok in a safe place why the other 4 suckle??:confused1:

Yes! my first litter And she is a bengal! I decided to keep a snow if it was a girl, both snows are boys *sniff!* 

WOW I didnt panic at all either 

well done mummy x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> YAH! thanks everyone.......... MUM JUST HAD HER 8TH KITTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes I have some iodine just want them to suckle a bit before I do anything and get them with mum :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Hiya hunny,

yeah they'll be fine hun - rotating them is much better, i had to do it with Eva's as only 4 nipples were easily accesible (she had 2 huge boys who got in the way of the smaller kittens lol) x

Just keep the others on a heat pad to keep them warm then swap them when the others are finished  xx

Told you you wouldn't panic, amazing how instincts kick in when you know they have to x

what milk have you got out of interest? i'm intrigued xx

Huge congrats again - can't wait to see pics when mum is settled and the mini bundles are full and settled  x


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Congratulations how beautiful you'll have to take some pictures when you get chance. 

x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, wow 8 ,


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

oooooh im so happy for you!!!! 8 as well cor! Have to feed her loads to keep her happy with that lot! cannot wait to see pictures  xx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so pleased for you and Momma. Wow 8 kittens you are gonna have your hands full girl !!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

including the kittens i have 12 cats now!!!!!!!! 

Mum is doing well I did the 4 /4 thing worked well 

I left the 4 that were alerady suckling & just moved the 4 that were no where near!! 

the 2 snows are very greedy!! one suckled as soon as he left mum! :001_wub: there going to be big! 

put the 4 of a warm snuggleteddy SO glad I bought that now!

just moved them round so the other 4 have a chance now! 

took some pics gonna pout them up now!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> YAH! thanks everyone.......... MUM JUST HAD HER 8TH KITTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes I have some iodine just want them to suckle a bit before I do anything and get them with mum :thumbup:
> 
> ...


WELLDONE, You've both done very well esp if it's your 1st litter, what a start :thumbup1:

I think use your instinct on who may need topping up. Some maybe stronger and push the others out of the way while suckling so just keep an eye out and go with what you think.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oohhhh its so exciting!! cant wait for some pictures!!!:yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow congratulations to mum 8 darling babies, and great you kept your cool and are such a good mummy  cant wait to see some pics.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I do have a feeling that one of them may get a little left out of the loop, a little brown girl, i cant rem if she came out backwards now or not! So many to remember! 

I just put them all in with her then ill be able to see 4 suckling then ill move the other 4 who havent that way I know whos had some instead of guessing! 

*wipes brow!!!*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

go and have a shot of vodka, lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Fantastic Excellent WWWWWWWOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## poshcats (May 17, 2008)

Congratulations, boy are you going to have your hamds full!!!

Lynne
x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Oh Wow 8? 8 babies that is fantastic!!!!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

Fantastic News Taylorbaby!!!! Glad to hear all went well with the delivery you did sooo well to keep your cool - cant wait to see all them beautiful babies xx WELL DONE TO MOMMY xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

hay everyone! just manged to sit down for 5 mins!!

I am knackered. lord knows how mum feels!

she is still feeding, wants to move about but babies want food!

just moved4 over.........have to move them back now! goes so quick!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh fab news - congratulations.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you know how many girls/boys you have yet? 

Glad it all went well for you and she had them at a good time.

D xx


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations....8!!

The most we've ever had is 6 and a stillborn.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

8 is marvellous, congratulations!

Liz


----------



## chestnut (May 27, 2008)

:001_wub:Wow!! 8 babies, a bit congratulations to both mum and you. xx

I just can't wait for Tamra's to arrive:001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! mum is doing well purring & eating!  

I know I cant beleive she had 8, I thought 1 was dead but I got some stuff out oif its mouth & rubed it and it chirped! all are so big I cant see them not surving :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## BlueStorm (Feb 17, 2009)

Awwwwww....congrats on a BIG 8 fur babies!
Glad to hear there all doinf well!!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! mum is doing so well!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

all the kittens will be fine! i hope you will find good homes for some of them unless you are keeping them!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

All kittens were reserved about 5 weeks ago!  

I dont hang around!! I have a waiting list....... & A back up waiting list! 

currently have 3 people fighting ove the last girly! :001_wub:

I have vetted them carefully dont you worry! They have had the 3rd 4th & 5th Degree!

I am going to keep the snow girl (possibly a seal) I think! i do have someone who desperatly wants her, but she sooo lovely, lol! :001_wub:

Mummy is doing well, I hav ebeen up every odd hour to rotate the kittys!
The snow boy is going to be HUGE! he manged to sneak over to mum for more food! little pudding bum he is! :001_wub:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw they sound little cuties! dont forget to keep the pictures coming!!

D xx


----------

